# Blue Screen of Death costume?



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

LOL! That would be pretty nifty. If you do it, definately post some pics. Some non computer users might not get it though.

Maybe make a Micro$oft inside sticker and a place that says insert all of your money here for support?

My fave screensaver in Linux is the one that shows all the error pages from the ages (makes me feel old since I have seen a number of them in the past).

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------

